# What Alpina is this?!



## Jedge (May 16, 2007)

Saw this over the weekend, but can't work out what the model is called. Has it been modded (those pipes look surprising!)?

And on the steering wheel column there's some sort of guage that looks like a Rifle sight! Any ideas?


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

Thing on the column is a shift light


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=BMW E9&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Jedge (May 16, 2007)

ah, great stuff. thank you.

So I gather it's an E9 Alpina, but without all the CSL farings and with modded exhaust pipes.

Is it rare? I've certainly never seen one before. 

It is stripped-out in the back (with a roll-cage), so I wonder if it's a 'toned-down' version of the CSL


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Jedge said:


> ah, great stuff. thank you.
> 
> So I gather it's an E9 Alpina, but without all the CSL farings and with modded exhaust pipes.
> 
> ...


Id say there is not much stock about that car. If it is an original Alpina, the owner should be shot as they are uber rare.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That's not an Alpina.


----------



## Jedge (May 16, 2007)

Alex Baumann said:


> That's not an Alpina.


but with the roll cage? what do you think it is?

I'm beginning to think that it's a CS - like the one attached


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't really want to think that it's an original Alpina. Modding an Alpina is betrayal to the soul, the heritage, the name, the brand, Mr Bovensiepen and all the Alpina enthusiasts in the world.

Secondly, if it's modded, it's the worst modded E9, I have ever seen in my entire life.

This was the original Alpina 3.0CSL










It had a more powerful engine thanks to forged higher compression pistons, three big-ass Weber double-carburettors, bigger inlet and outlet valves and a new camshaft.










_Image Source: M5board.com

_I still think that it's a regular E9, bastardized by its owner to make it look like an Alpina.


----------



## kjboyd (Apr 13, 2006)

i agree with Alex... it's just like all those mid-80s 318i's you used to see with an ///M stuck on it. come one, who were you trying to kid?!


----------

